# KODI'S THYROID



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Some background....Kodi's weight had stabilized at about 17 lbs which was a good weight for him. I can't remember when I first noticed it, but he started to gain weight. I know for a time my Mom was feeding him when I was at work, so I told her to stop. Dogs don't need to eat cookies.

So, she stoped and Kodi was ok for a while, but then he started to gain again. I contacted Sabine and she recommended a plan for him. Kodi loved the food, but after about 3 weeks he only lost about 2 oz. He now weighs 22lbs and has so many folds he looks like a Sharpei. He also started snoring a lot and sounded like my husband who has sleep apnea.

No more fooling around - I took him to the vet yesterday and he did bloodwork. Just what we thought. His thyroid is not working. His numbers were so bad, the vet said they almost didn't register. All of his other results came back fine, thank godness. He is healthy except for his thyroid. I have to start him on meds tomorrow and have him retested in 2 wks. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

So good you found what's wrong. I hope the meds help him and things get on track soon. Good luck. You will get well soon, Kodi.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Of all the many medical problems we can have, thyroid is one of the most treatable. I've had thyroid disease all my life and it just takes the right amount of meds to make it right if it's underactive. If overactive, which is harder to treat, not so easy and may require surgery. Since Kodi is gaining I assume it's hypo which is underactive.The downside is daily meds, which for a dog isn't great. But he should be just fine and live a long and happy life. 
He won't feel bad or know that he's not perfectly normal.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thank heavens his other blood work is fine. Jasper started on Thyroid meds a few months ago. His was borderline, but his numbers are very good now on the meds. It is good you got it checked. the hardest thing is the scheduling for you... hour before or 3 hours after meals. Best if the doses are 12 hours apart, but more important (according to dr. Dodds) to be away from foods, as it binds to calcium. So the pills can can be given anywhere from 8-12 hours apart (knowing this really helped us) Also if you need to give the pill with something, she recommends squishing it in a mini marshmallow (no nutritional value...LOL), Jasper loves this. Feel better Kodi!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I am glad that you found out what was wrong. You should give him spring water to 
drink. If you have city water that is chlorinated/fluoridated those elements compete with iodine in the body and wins. The thyroid gland is one of many organs in the body that needs iodine.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for the tips everyone. I don't know if this was just a natural occurence, or if my Mom feeding him too much sugar. Or the kelp I was giving him for his teeth. I'm just glad he can be helped. Gaining 5 lbs in a yr for a small dog is serious.

I had 1/2 my thyroid removed a few yrs ago. The meds made me feel worse, so I went off them and my remaining thyroid self-corrected.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

My thyroid "reset" itself, too, much to my doctors' surprise! I don't recommend my method, though. I contracted chicken pox at the ripe old age of 51! I went into a coma for 2 months -- and, when I woke up, voila - no more thyroid problems!! (Lots of other problems -- but my thyroid was working fine!)

_Lorraine_


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Yikes, Lorraine, that does not sound like a cure I would want to go through!

Michele, glad you found the cause of the weight gain and can do something to treat Kodi.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Thanks for the tips everyone. I don't know if this was just a natural occurence, or if my Mom feeding him too much sugar. Or the kelp I was giving him for his teeth. I'm just glad he can be helped. Gaining 5 lbs in a yr for a small dog is serious.
> 
> I had 1/2 my thyroid removed a few yrs ago. The meds made me feel worse, so I went off them and my remaining thyroid self-corrected.


 Who knows for sure but I'm dead set against kelp adding , they already get too much iodine with commercial diets as it is. Keep in mind Michele, that Jean Dodds is the best advice on this topic. If I had Thyroid issues with Molly , I would be consulting with her http://www.hemopet.org/ Sorry to hear this though , do keep us posted. You would enjoy Jean's book . The Canine Thyroid Epidemic.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

interesting... about kelp adding... Sabine has me doing this, is it okay for a dog not on a commercial diet??
I had 1/2 my throid removed in 2003 thought it could be cancerous. It wasn't, so I got to keep my other 1/2! it was able to do just fine on it's own until I got pregnant with my daughter. I had to go on synthetic thyroid and have been on it ever since.  
I sure hope the meds help Kodi quickly!!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Tammy, Lizzie is on the kelp, too. Iodine is very important for the body and I trust Sabine to have the dosage correct. We have well water, but I give Lizzie spring water to drink (us too). If you give tap water the iodine in the kelp will help to get rid of the halides in her body (chlorine, fluoride, and bromine (which is in enriched flours which Tillie probably does not eat).


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I 2nd about enjoying Dr. Dodd's book Michele. And she is a doll and will likely consult through email. She did with Jasper before we switched to vet that uses her anyway. I offered to pay...and she directed me to where to make a donation. Jasper who had stabilized around 17 ibs (which we thought was good for him) went down to 15.9 in the first month and we still think that he feels great. he seems to have now stablized there... but you should keep watching Kodi's weight. you may need to up his meals a bit as he will be burning more. (gosh, I wish someone would give me thyroid meds!) 

Lorraine, that sound absolutely horrid! I had chicken pox as an adult at 24 and that was miserable!!! I can only imaging having it now with all my other schtick. are you all better now?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Michele, I hope everything goes smoothly for Kodi now that he's been diagnosed and being treated.

Lorraine, how terrible!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

TilliesMom said:


> interesting... about kelp adding... Sabine has me doing this, is it okay for a dog not on a commercial diet??
> I had 1/2 my throid removed in 2003 thought it could be cancerous. It wasn't, so I got to keep my other 1/2! it was able to do just fine on it's own until I got pregnant with my daughter. I had to go on synthetic thyroid and have been on it ever since.
> I sure hope the meds help Kodi quickly!!


yes Tammy, iodine is an essential nutrient but with commercial food you already get too much. You're fine wilth home cooking. Sabine is well aware of the thyroid issues. She studies Jean Dodds and has been to her seminars.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this but thank God it's a problem you can deal with. Keeping fingers crossed that all goes well with the meds.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I just heard from Sabine now. She had to put her dog down. Suddenly developed cancer, (at least that's what the vet was thinking yesterday) She is devastated. I feel so bad for her.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Missy said:


> Lorraine, that sound absolutely horrid! I had chicken pox as an adult at 24 and that was miserable!!! I can only imaging having it now with all my other schtick. are you all better now?


Thanks for asking. It was 8 years ago (hard to believe it has been that long), but I still have weakness and sensory changes in my legs -- and a definite problem with balance and walking more than a block. That doesn't help little Mr. Beau too much. Luckily, I have friends and family willing to help him with exercise.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Dave, so sorry to hear about Sabine's dog. How terrible for her. Just to clarify, it wasn't Sabine who suggested the kelp based product. I was using something else for his teeth a while ago. I never did get a chance to switch products to the one Sabine recommended.

Missy, I'm getting the book. Jasper must look amazing at his new weight. I would love for Kodi to lose 5-6 lbs, but mostly just want him to be healthy. And, I would like him to walk like a Havanese again - not like a duck (waddle, waddle).


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Dave, so sorry to hear about Sabine's dog. How terrible for her. Just to clarify, it wasn't Sabine who suggested the kelp based product. I was using something else for his teeth a while ago. I never did get a chance to switch products to the one Sabine recommended.
> 
> Missy, I'm getting the book. Jasper must look amazing at his new weight. I would love for Kodi to lose 5-6 lbs, but mostly just want him to be healthy. And, I would like him to walk like a Havanese again - not like a duck (waddle, waddle).


yeah I know. Yes Sabine is devastated , Quigley was fairly young and this came on suddenly.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh that is terrible. I feel so bad for Sabine.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Michelle, 
I am so glad that you found out what the cause of the weight gain was!! 
And thankful that it can be corrected with Meds!!! 

Sending kisses to the babies until I see them in May!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I am just reading this. Glad to hear that meds are working well for Kodi, with this type of issue it is best to catch it early, and you have done that. I hope the New Year brings much good news and good health to you and your whole family.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Just wantedto add something to this. For about the past month, Kodi was like a different dog, one of the reasons I started to get _really_ concerned. He became withdrawn and would go sleep in another room. I thought he was just hiding from a very active 3 yr old grandson. But he just wasn't Kodi. He didn't have that little bounce when we went for a walk and seemed tired at the 1/2 way point. His hair also got a little thin.

Well, his hair is still the same, but he has gotten that bounce back. He is also playing much more and seems to be like Kodi again. And he's only been on the meds a week.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Great to hear Michele. Yep drugs do help big time for this. Keep us up to date. Pics are always nice. LOL


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am so glad to read this Michele. Yay Kodi! I bet his hair will fill in too soon. I am just so glad you discovered it.

I think this thread is important because I lot of people don't realize that mood or behavior changes can be a sign of a thyroid condition, and sometimes vets don't think of it either. If a dogs eyes aren't drooping, if their weight is normal, and their hair is good, vets usually won't think to test thyroid. But according to Dr. Dodd's Dogs don't show those outward symptoms til the thyroid is 70% destroyed. 

I will always wonder, if much of Jasper's issues could have been prevented if we had thought thyroid when he was just a pup and we thought he was depressed.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great news, Michele! I'm sure the hair will thicken up in a while, too. I'm planning to have Abby's iodine levels checked next month when we go in for a check-up and her teeth cleaning since I've been giving her Plaque Off for over two years now. I just want to be sure she's okay. Did you ask the vet if he thought the Plaque Off could have caused the problem?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kathy, I didn't ask the vet about Plaque Off, but I will when I bring Kodi in for his blood test. I really don't think it was the cause, but Kodi just has a bad thyroid.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

UPDATE
Kodi had his blood work done yesterday. His numbers areup some, but still not where they should be. So, the vet increased his thyroid meds and will retest in 2 wks. 

But I'm happy to report that I have my Kodi back. He is playing, running and happy - not avoiding us. Also, he has lost a little more than a 1/2 lb and I haven't changed his diet. 

Will keep you posted.


----------



## Sheila (Sep 17, 2011)

just thought i would mention coconut oil-many good benefits both for humans and their fur kids? Google it?worth to check out. i have been taking it for about two weeks now.and my fur kids.my moxie has liver shunt and it seems to be working great for her.my H.vet said it was ok to give my fur kids.it has also helped me with my as ma? don't know if i spelled that right?read that it also helps with thyroid?so my hub whom has thyroid problem is going to be checking into it also?


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

irnfit said:


> Kathy, I didn't ask the vet about Plaque Off, but I will when I bring Kodi in for his blood test. I really don't think it was the cause, but Kodi just has a bad thyroid.


Hi, Michele, so glad to hear Kodi is bouncing around again. I'm curious if you asked your vet about Plaque Off. I give it to my dogs, too, albeit a much smaller dose than recommended.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sounds like Kodi is on a good track! Hopefully they will be able to find the right level of meds soon


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Good new, Michele! I've heard it takes a while to get the meds for thyroid adjusted but it sounds like Kodi is on his way!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

(((((KODI)))))) great news Michele.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Great stuff Michele. Keep us up to date.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Yay Kodi, keep improving!!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I am so happy to read this and it takes awhile to get them adjusted, but usually you notice fairly soon a difference in activity level, this is true for humans too. It is great that you have your boy back.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy to report that Kodi's latest blood test results were great. His thyroid (T4) tested at normal levels and he doesn't have to go for another blood test for 3 months (unless I see any changes). 

He has lost almost a pound, too. He is so much more active, he plays more, wants to go outside more and is just happier. We are all happier!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Wonderful news!!!! So happy to read this.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yay, Kodi!!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Glad to see some good news!!


----------



## Sheila (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes that is wonderful news so happy for you and your fur kid is doing much better!!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

So glad to hear that Kodi is flourishing on his thyroid medicine!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Rock on Kodi. :whoo:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yay Kodi!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

*UPDATE*

It's been a while, so I just wanted to let you know how he is doing. He was 19 lbs last week, that's down from 22 lbs. He doesn't have his love handles anymore and gets around so much easier. Instead of lumbering up the stairs, he can run up. He is like a puppy again. Yesterday he grabbed one of his favorite toys ...a frisbee, and we had to go out and play. It's amazing to see these changes in him and he seems so much happier.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

SO good to hear he is doing so wonderfully!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

That's fantastic! I love to here about "Kodis" running around and having fun!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Great to hear of his continued improvement Michele. Pat yourself on the back, you deserve it.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Glad to hear Kodi is feeling better Michele!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Glad to hear he feels frisky now


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow! That's grat news. I bet he likes his leaner body!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

wonderful news Michele. how bout some pictures? PLEASE!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I second the motion about the pix. So glad Kodi is doing so well and is moving and playing like a puppy.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'll post a pic soon. Just have to upload them to my computer.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow, our sure has been a while since I updated you about Kodi's thyroid. He is now up to 0.4 mg dose. Just got his most recent blood work results and he finally tested normal. They said to keep him at this dose for 3 months and we will re-test him. He lost a little more weight and is now 17.8 lbs.. Best of all is that he is a happy dog again.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Yay Kodi!!!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

This is wonderful news, Michele!! It is great that Kodi has responded so well and that he is happy. What could be better than that?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

great stuff. :cheer2:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Glad Kodi is doing well. And lost some weight. And in good spirits! :drum:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Great to hear that he's doing better!!!


----------

